# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El Ebro mantiene en vilo a la ciudad - Resumen 2008

## Embalses

*El Ebro mantiene en vilo a la ciudad - Resumen 2008*

*El nivel del agua del río superó en la madrugada del domingo los 5,30 metros y la Junta de Castilla y León habilitó tres alojamientos temporales*

     Nunca llueve a gusto de  todos y aunque en Miranda las consecuencias  por el temporal de lluvia  no fueron tan graves como en otros  puntos del norte del país, una vez  más el Ebro mantuvo en vilo a la ciudad.  El nivel de agua superó en el  Ebro los 5,30 metros durante la  madrugada del domingo y el  Zadorra alcanzó los 2 metros y 96  centímetros.

 La consecuencia más inmediata del  aumento del caudal del Ebro fue la  inundación progresiva de la calle  Bilbao y el Paseo La Arboleda lo que  provocó el desalojo de algo más de  una decena de vecinos y obligó a  sacar varios vehículos de sus garajes  ante el peligro de inundaciones.  Efectivos de Policía Local y  Nacional trabajaron intensamente en  coordinación con dos grupos de  bomberos en el aviso a los vecinos  de Los Pinos.
 La Delegación Territorial de la  Junta habilitaba durante la intensa  noche del domingo tres alojamientos  temporales. El albergue Juvenil  Fernán González, la residencia  Francisco Hurtado y el Centro de  Día.En cuanto al tráfico, tres carreteras  tuvieron que ser cortadas, entre  ellas la N-I a su paso por Briviesca,  y cinco presentaron dificultades para  circular a causa de las inundaciones  y desprendimientos, según informaron  fuentes de la Dirección General  de Tráfico.
 El lunes la ciudad amanecía con  el sonido de un helicóptero de la  Agencia de Protección Civil que  sobrevolaba la localidad y zonas  limítrofes ante la existencia de posibles  emergencias.A lo largo del día  la situación consiguió normalizarse  poco a poco, el alcalde Fernando  Campo y el propio consejero de  Interior y Justicia ,Alfonso  Fernández Mañueco, lanzaban un  mensaje de tranquilidad y ambos  coincidieron en señalar el buen funcionamiento  del Centro de  Coordinación puesto en marcha por  las tres administraciones. El nivel  del río bajó el lunes a 4,50 metros  de altura con un caudal de 800  metros cúbicos por segundo.



http://www.sietesemanal.com/actualidad/3495.php

----------

